# ???S14 Front End Conversion???



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

just been looking through and have found different companys that make S14 conversion fenders for the 89-94 240SX....and i was wondering witch was the best one? witch one is the one that is a direct no mod. bolt on?? ive seen pictures and it looks sick. but i was wondering if anybody on here has done it and if so what company did u go through?im really stuck right now at this point..and i really would like to do this conversion. if you can help me out i would really appreciate it.
Thanks
Eddie


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

you just made a thread asking the same thing not too long ago.


take some advice and search, jesus christ......


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

i will do that thanks for the help


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

240SX to S14 Front End Conversion - 240SX Forums

That might help.

Just go to google.com

and search "s14 front conversion"


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks alot


----------

